# Living at rabwa compound



## rachellund

Hi, i'm staying in rabwa compound 6th October City until after Eid, I'm British and my husband is Egyptian, we have 3 boys 4 years and under. We are based in Riyadh but hope to spend a lot more time here now that we have finally finished building our house here. Any other ladies out there who also live on Rabwa?


----------



## bagpus

*Rabwa*



rachellund said:


> Hi, i'm staying in rabwa compound 6th October City until after Eid, I'm British and my husband is Egyptian, we have 3 boys 4 years and under. We are based in Riyadh but hope to spend a lot more time here now that we have finally finished building our house here. Any other ladies out there who also live on Rabwa?


Hi
Just moved to Al Rabwa and wondered if you were still there? If so be nice to know at least one person on this compound from the UK.


----------

